# NFL Sunday Dec19 at my place



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, seeing if anyone else want to come over to watch a few NFL games this sunday...

Kinda first time doing this, so hesitant of axe murderers from the internet.

toss me a private message if you're interested.

Hours: 8pm-2am ... maybe longer if people want., and no axe murderers...

I got foxsports on my big TV, and also NFL Gamepass (All games + red zone) on my 17" laptop..

Area is Palm Jumierah

Currently we have about 4 people from the forum, and I might invite some of my neighbors + office mates. Probably caping it at 10-15 people total.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> Ok, seeing if anyone else want to come over to watch a few NFL games this sunday...
> 
> Kinda first time doing this, so hesitant of axe murderers from the internet.
> 
> ...


lol @ axe murderers .... most of the people on here already know each other or have met at some point or another, I think its relatively safe. Im more worried about people getting drunk and annoying.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not everyone needs alcohol to become annoying...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I am naturally annoying and with alcohol, I make Gilbert Godfried bearable


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yes I am naturally annoying and with alcohol, I make Gilbert Godfried bearable


Good god man. Thats quite the example!!! Gilbert Godfried is the very definition of annoying. Thats what he built his career on and amazingly enough, it worked!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup! He is the epitome of annoying  A beer or two is fine, who gets drunk from that?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

sorry cant join in this week, btw for the gamepass if you got HDMI hook up from the PC to TV that would be great nice to see games on big TV


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> sorry cant join in this week, btw for the gamepass if you got HDMI hook up from the PC to TV that would be great nice to see games on big TV


Hash, now that I know you in person man, that hello kitty avatar is just hilarious dude... haha.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking forward to this. The 49ers/Chargers game was pretty one sided but still very good game today. Some good games coming this Sunday... NY Giants/Eagles looks like a good option to watch as well as NO/Baltimore game

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> :behindsofa:


I guess you're gonna need the non-alcoholic kind of beer


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

So... your saying if I'm an axe murderer I'm not invited???


----------

